# First 8k TV's being sold



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Just read that the first 8k televisions are becoming available from the news ticker on Comcast. It said Sharp is releasing them at $133,000. The time line is a quarter earlier than I projected when I did some research on it last summer when deciding to skip 4k and go with the 7150 series. Price is also $33,000 more than my projections were as well. Intrigued to read more details about it, and see what Samsung, LG, Sony, & Panasonic introduce them at. 
Intend to purchase one in 2019 - 2020 when the 8k content will becoming available. Only 8k content I'm aware of is the 2020 Olympics in Japan that will be entirely broadcast in the impressive format. Really want to see one with my own eyes as well. Read an article where someone had seen the display in a show in Europe. It had a strawberry pictured on the TV in 8k. Next to the TV was a real strawberry, and on the other side a painting of a strawberry. The reviewer said he had to get within 
3-4 inches of the TV to be able to determine that the strawberry was not real. Sounds very cool, yet things are seemingly Always overhyped as of late. Hope to see one soon


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well considering that 4K has hardly even hit the ground I'm skeptical that 8k will be a reality in homes for a very long time.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Well considering that 4K has hardly even hit the ground I'm skeptical that 8k will be a reality in homes for a very long time.


 agreed. Especially with the price tag. 
I couldn't care less. The only way I see 8k being useful is in Goggles.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Wanting a new 8k TV... Zero Dollars

Proper use of the phrase "I couldn't care less"... One Thousand Dollars

Buying a new 8k TV... (practically) Priceless :whistling:


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

I would be much more excited about a 12 bit, High Dynamic Range, P3 digital cinema color gamut, 1080p or 2160p display. Resolution is pretty far down on the list of important image quality characteristics.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> Wanting a new 8k TV... Zero Dollars Proper use of the phrase "I couldn't care less"... One Thousand Dollars Buying a new 8k TV... (practically) Priceless :whistling:


 Sweet!!! I just made a grand! Oh wait....
Thanks Lou, that's one of my "favorites". As is "hot water heater ". Lol


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Alan Brown said:


> I would be much more excited about a 12 bit, High Dynamic Range, P3 digital cinema color gamut, 1080p or 2160p display. Resolution is pretty far down on the list of important image quality characteristics.


 yes. +1. Or 2...


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Sweet!!! I just made a grand! Oh wait....


Yup, I meant the dollar amounts as rewards, but I'm no Vulcan and my convoluted logic went into overdrive on the trio! Your proper usage was refreshing, Willis.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL, personally I just want to see an affordable 4k projector. That will be my next upgrade.


----------

